# 200e traffic Fine



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

There is now a 200e fine for using traffic roundabouts incorrectly so always use the right hand lane except for overtaking which is the opposite to the U.K.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Trubrit said:


> There is now a 200e fine for using traffic roundabouts incorrectly so always use the right hand lane except for overtaking which is the opposite to the U.K.


So you can overtake on a roundabout???

Why do you say it's the opposite to the UK? It's not opposite just completely different.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

That should just about clear things up!!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I take it that this new 200€ fine will be imposed with the same rigorous criteria as that for double parking, failing to use indicators when changing lanes, driving with defective lights .... 

As you were.


----------



## angkag (Oct 29, 2013)

Overandout said:


> That should just about clear things up!!!


So the centre/inside lane should never be used according to this.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*confused*

see what you all make of it. 

Multas por conducir por la izquierda | La Verdad


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Trubrit said:


> see what you all make of it.
> 
> Multas por conducir por la izquierda | La Verdad


This has nothing to do with roundabouts...


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> This has nothing to do with roundabouts...


Isn’t it to do with duel or motorways ? Ie using Outside lanes for driving in rather than overtaking


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Megsmum said:


> Isn’t it to do with duel or motorways ? Ie using Outside lanes for driving in rather than overtaking


What do you mean by "outside" lane? Do you mean left, middle or right?

Everyone's interpretation of inside/outside land is different (or so it seems).

There is only "normal driving lane" and "overtaking lane".


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Glad this has come up as I can never figure it out at roundabouts in Spain 

So tell me this- if I want to go straight through, which lane should I be in?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Glad this has come up as I can never figure it out at roundabouts in Spain
> 
> So tell me this- if I want to go straight through, which lane should I be in?


You can use any lane you like, but when you get to your exit you should always be in the right hand lane. It's like a normal road in a circle, you don't turn right from the left lane(s).


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> What do you mean by "outside" lane? Do you mean left, middle or right?
> 
> Everyone's interpretation of inside/outside land is different (or so it seems).
> 
> There is only "normal driving lane" and "overtaking lane".


No, you’re absolutely correct,


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Simon22 said:


> You can use any lane you like, but when you get to your exit you should always be in the right hand lane. It's like a normal road in a circle, you don't turn right from the left lane(s).



Which is different to U.K.?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

angkag said:


> So the centre/inside lane should never be used according to this.


Not true. You need to read the text. It clearly says that car E is using almost the correct route for a full "U turn", but should have moved to the outer lane before exiting.

Sadly, the reality is that if you are the driver of car E, and you try to move to the outer lane by using your indicator as you pass by the 6 o'clock, or 3 o'clock exits, the cars at these corresponding enties will understand your signals to mean you are leaving the roundabout and pull out infront of you...

We should point out here (for new visitors!!) that it is often safer to make the same mistakes as the locals (see car D for the most common course through a roundbout by a Spanish driver) than to be technically correct and lawful, but dead or in the hospital....


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

What I have never understood about the Spanish system is that it is illegal to leave the roundabout onto lane 2 of a dual carriageway.

So, why do they build roundabouts with dual lane exits? And do they not realise that if everyone drove "correctly", they are technically reducing all dual carriageway roads to a single carriageway at the exit of each roundabout, causing a pinchpoint which goes against all trafic engineering logic....

Nevermind...


----------

